# Lonely Cock and egs in nest



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, today I went to do some shopping for Bravito (my feral cock)

Among other things I bought a nest with two white egs for him, I put the nest with the egs inside his house but when he realized the egs where there he refused to go in.

Then I took the nest with the egs from his house off and I put it outside in a place where he still can see them from his house, but he still seems to be reluctant to go into his house again.

I am still learning about pigeons, I do not know if it was a good/bad or an irrelevant idea to buy egs for him.

I am also giving him just mineral water and all the variaty of seeds I could find in the shop I read somewhere that mineral water is better than tap water for pigeons, to avoid the chemicals and get some extra minerals, for the rest he has learnt ot eat peanuts, nuts, sesame seeds, but still refuse to eat fruit and vegetables.

I bought also the special basket for two pigeons to transport him at the vet, now I need just to find a good vet in my city for the vaccines. 

I am feeding him 3 times a day always when I am close to him, to get him used to me and to relate the idea of food with me, I do not see any progress cause he is still very territorial and agressive, but after reading so much I understand now beter the behaviour of wild pigeons and I know I must be patient, I just would like to know if I am doing the right thing.


What else can I do to gain his trust?, sometimes I see videos of tame pigeons in youtube that I get jealous of.

For all the rest he seems to be happy, my house is full of windows from where he can see other pigeons flying arround the house and he does seem to be anxious or uneasy.

Is it normal that baskets are so small to transport pigeons or I bought the wrong one?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

ETphonehome said:


> Hi, today I went to do some shopping for Bravito (my feral cock)
> 
> Among other things I bought a nest with two white egs for him, I put the nest with the egs inside his house but when he realized the egs where there he refused to go in.
> 
> ...


The best of luck to you. I'll be looking forward to up dates.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

He probably got scared by the new object on his territory, they don't like sudden changes.

It's another question if you could ever trick him into thinking the nest and eggs are his. Even so, how would he sit on the eggs in that case? Sitting all day long for 18 days or more would be a very stressing experience, leaving the eggs half of the time, when he has no mate to take over, would seem like abandoning the nest.

...

I think there is no problem with the basket as long as he fits in. For a short trip, he should be ok. But like Charis said, you don't need to give him any vaccines. 

First of all a vet wouldn't have them. Vaccines for pigeons are sold in bottles with 50 or more doses and once the bottle is opened all doses have to be used, what is left has to be thrown away. Here too, no vet will have those vaccines, they are only used by people who own many pigeons and they usually do the vaccination themselves.

On the other hand it's highly unlikely that a pigeon that stays inside and has no contact with other birds will get a contagious disease.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Charis said:


> The best of luck to you. I'll be looking forward to up dates.


Thanks for your comments, advice, and kind words, I will be for sure updating.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

jondove said:


> He probably got scared by the new object on his territory, they don't like sudden changes.
> 
> It's another question if you could ever trick him into thinking the nest and eggs are his. Even so, how would he sit on the eggs in that case? Sitting all day long for 18 days or more would be a very stressing experience, leaving the eggs half of the time, when he has no mate to take over, would seem like abandoning the nest.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments, I was just worried because I have seen in videos that some of this viruses can be mortal or let a serious sequela and also because I am planning to get a partner for him in the future.

Anyway I will see whatever happends he is not alone anymore.

By the way I made a blog to tell about Bravito and his live with me on the net, feedback is always welcome I am working on it.

http://adoptedpigeons.wordpress.com/


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

ETphonehome said:


> Thanks for your comments, I was just worried because I have seen in videos that some of this viruses can be mortal or let a serious sequela and also because I am planning to get a partner for him in the future.
> 
> Anyway I will see whatever happends he is not alone anymore.
> 
> ...


So long as you are sure to quarantine the partner for at least 4 weeks, you should be just fine. Be sure to wash your hands before and after handling/feeding/cleaning up after a quarantined bird to avoid cross-contamination. Even if a new bird looks healthy, you need to quarantine as though they were ill.

My birds like for me to sing to them, and I have found that gentle (lullaby-like) songs can be very soothing to a bird. Just don't stare hard at him (like a cat watching a canary) while you are near him--that would make him think you want to eat him. Sometimes they tame in a few months and sometimes it takes over a year. I have one bird who I've had for 1 year 1 month and she's only just starting to be sort of relaxed around me. It all depends on personality.

Oh, many pigeons like raw unsalted Spanish peanuts (like what you'd make peanut brittle with.) Maybe this treat can help you get him to start eating from your hand? Sometimes I've been able to get birds to eat just their plain food from my hand as well while taming. 

That carrier box you bought looks just fine. It would be nice and dark, which would keep him calm. So long as he fits in there it would be ok for quick trips to the vet or whatever.


----------



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

Libis said:


> So long as you are sure to quarantine the partner for at least 4 weeks, you should be just fine. Be sure to wash your hands before and after handling/feeding/cleaning up after a quarantined bird to avoid cross-contamination. Even if a new bird looks healthy, you need to quarantine as though they were ill.
> 
> My birds like for me to sing to them, and I have found that gentle (lullaby-like) songs can be very soothing to a bird. Just don't stare hard at him (like a cat watching a canary) while you are near him--that would make him think you want to eat him. Sometimes they tame in a few months and sometimes it takes over a year. I have one bird who I've had for 1 year 1 month and she's only just starting to be sort of relaxed around me. It all depends on personality.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know I must be patient, I wll be updating when some progress is reached, I will try the music as well


----------

